# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Xperia Z2, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sony Corporation

Sony Xperia Z2 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Sony Details: Xperia Z2 with impeccable attention to detail 

Published on Mar 17, 2014




> Dive into the details that make the difference to see how we created Xperia Z2, our best ever smartphone with impeccable attention to every detail. The durable tempered glass and uniquely designed power button showcase that even the smallest of details are considered.

----------


## Airicist

Xperia Z2 -- The Sony Android phone engineered for the best sound 

Published on Apr 1, 2014




> The Xperia Z2 is here, complete with the upcoming Michael Jackson album, XSCAPE. Take a sneak peek behind the sound features of Sony's best ever Android smartphone.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Z2 review

 Published on Apr 16, 2014




> The Sony Xperia Z2 is a jack-of-all-trades, but lacks the wow factor to make it really stand out. See how it fared in our in-depth review.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Z2 in-depth | The Phone Show

 Published on Apr 17, 2014




> With the Galaxy S5 and HTC One (M8) on the scene, the Zperia Z2 has its work cut out for it. Can it compete? We take and in-depth look at Sony's latest flagship and deliver our conclusive review.

----------


## Airicist

EE - Sony Xperia Z2 features

 Published on Apr 17, 2014




> Here's a closer look at the dazzling Sony Xperia Z2, new to 4GEE.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Zperia Z2 review

 Published on Apr 18, 2014




> The Z2 is an easy phone to recommend, at least for those living in countries where it'll definitely be available. The only real caveat is the handset's huge, monolithic construction.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Z2 sample 4K footage

 Published on Apr 18, 2014




> Check out this 4K footage shot on the Xperia Z2.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Z2 Hands On

 Published on May 1, 2014




> Sony hasn't had a great time of it in the U.S. smartphone market over the past few years, and it recently announced that its new flagship, the Xperia Z2, would only be made available to U.S. customers unlocked via its website. But the Z2 is still a solid device, and a contender on more or less even footing with flagships from other Android OEMs, so fans of Google's mobile operating system ignore it at their own risk. TechCrunch's Darrell Etherington reviews Sony's new Xperia Z2 waterproof Android smartphone.

----------

